# Need Advice



## BLS86 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm been visiting this site for a few days and mostly everyone seems to know what they're talking about, so I figured I might as well ask you guys for some advice. 

I'm about to turn 21, and looking to buy my first pistol. I have lots of experience with rifles/shotguns, and already own a .30-06, .22rifle, and a 12-gauge, but have limited experience with handguns. I know just enough to know that I want more power than .22 but also no cannon either, and I also want to stay away from revolvers, everything else is up in the air. It will most likely be a while before I buy another, so for the first I need a good all around gun that can be used for defense but can also be shot for fun without becoming too expensive. I was thinking along the lines of a 9mm or .40, but is easily subject to change... Any recommendations or other suggestions? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i think that most here will agree with me on suggesting the 9mm. it has defensive qualities and is easy on the buget allowing you to afford more range time. the exact model will ultimatly depend on what works in your hands. i prefer the beretta 92FS, but there are many other good brands as well: glocks, springfield XD's, sig sauer, heckler&koch, and i best not forget walther P99. there are plenty of other decent manufacturers as well. go to the store and see what fits your hands.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

It's all about your taste; budget; and needs. 
This is particularly a frequently asked question. I'm in no way a gun expert so I'll speak(write) what i believe. First off people talk crap about 9mm. Their is nothing wrong with this caliber and is a good first choice. And the truth is the power isn't in the gun but in the bullets. For target practice load bargain ammo for self defense load high quality +P hollow points. 
As for makes and models thats up to you. Test the waters to see how different guns feel to you. And no matter what price your quoted at someone will always go lower.
For me shooting is a financial hiccup. The more affordable it is the better. I've owned a .45 and now own a .40. For all practicality reasons i should of bought a high quality low cost nine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I agree that starting with a 9mm is the way to go. I've taken my 67 year old mother shooting for the 1st time in her life, and she did fine w/ 9mm. Same with my wife, who had never shot before.

Also, 9mm in my area is $5.69 if ya buy it at an Academy store (if ya have 1 in your area). Or, if ya shop at Wal-Mart, they sell 100 round packs for not too much too.

Just go figure out what particular gun U want buy trying out as many as U can. Either try to shoot guns from people U know, or find a range that has rental guns...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

IMO, 9mm would be the wise choice, especially since this is your first handgun. I have a .40 and it can get expensive to shoot. Since you'll want to practice with your new gun, and assuming you don't have an unlimited shooting budget, the 9mm is probably the way to go. 

As far as brand, your best bet would be go to a range and rent a few guns that interest you and then go with the one you feel the most comfortable with. Like shoes, there's no one size fits all with guns. See what works best for you and have fun while you do it.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

*What's your budget?*

I agree that you should get a 9mm. I went to the range and shot both a 9mm and a .40 cal, and I was WAY MORE accurate with the 9mm. In addition, it is cheaper to shoot with.

We are in the same boat as far as buying our first handgun. I urge you to go to your local range and shoot both caliber pistols.

A friend and I rented both a 9mm and .40 cal gun and shot 50 rounds out of the .40 cal and 150 rounds out of the 9mm. With the paper tagets, ear protection, gun rentals, lane rentals and bullet costs...we spent about $75 (which we split). When you rent a gun from the range, they usually require you to buy their bullet (which are not too overpriced...maybe $1-2 more than normal retail)

If you go alone, 50 bullets from each caliber should be sufficient to make a decision. I would estimate that to cost roughly $50.

Also, notice the title to this message? Your budget will have a serious impact on the gun you choose.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

As long as you are trying out different calibers, don't forget to shoot a .45. I found them to be easier to shoot than the .40's.

9mm is probably the cheapest ammo. But you really do want to fire a variety of calibers, and pick out the gun the makes you smile when you pick it up, and when you shoot it.

WM


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Another vote for the 9mm round. :smt023 The majority of handgun owners agree it is versatile in many ways. For your particular make and model...:smt024 research the web. Don't walk into a gunstore blindly and say, what's the best 9mm you got? :blah: Good luck.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

If you're not intending to use this for concealed carry, but to shoot at the range and for home defense, a mid-to full-size gun is a good choice. I'd try every major caliber (9mm, 40 S&W and .45 ACP) to see what your recoil tolerance is and then check out guns that fit and feel good in your hand and that you can afford. As others have noted, 9mm is cheaper to fire. But depending on how much you're going to shoot and what your budget is, the difference may not be extremely meaningful.

There's lots of good pistols out there to try. :enforcer:


----------



## BLS86 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for any help so far. Yeah I forgot to include my budget, which is not _too_ much, but variable. The 9mm is what I was looking at most seriously, and after many of your responses thats most likely what I'll check into. The glove box of my truck is probably the most that I will actually carry on me for normal day to day.

On another note, should I end up with less to spend than I think, what are some opinions on a .22 shooting hollow points? Sufficient defense?? Or only if I can score 5 hits before their 1? I love .22s (mostly for fun though), and will definitely buy one at some point, but for now I'm looking for the better all around gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

22 hollow points do not expand usually - not like higher caliber hollow points.

A mean, a 22 IS better than nothing. But I wouldn't recommend it. Go buy a Keltec 32 for $220 before U reply on a 22, and even the 32 ain't that great (I do have 1)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BLS86 said:


> The glove box of my truck is probably the most that I will actually carry on me for normal day to day.


If you're going to leave a gun in your car, invest in a safe. This is what I have and it's a lot more secure than the lock on your glove box. http://www.center-of-mass.com/


----------



## BLS86 (Jan 22, 2007)

I wouldn't use my glove box as permanent storage, I just meant that when I take it with me somewhere, it would stay in my truck, not in my pants or jacket, i.e. concealment would not be a _huge_ factor in my decision, but since you mentioned it, a safe is also something i would like to invest in eventually.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

what are some opinions on a .22 shooting hollow points? Sufficient defense??

I wouldn't want to get hit by a .22 nor would I trust my life with it. Don't get it twisted .22s have taken peoples lives but its not really a one hit quite.(unless your a mob hitman... one or two in the back of the noodle) If money is a factor then go with lower end brands. I didn't say cheap. Taurus is a good place to start. WWW.TAURUSUSA.COM. And remember what i said 
"No matter what price your quoted at someone will always go lower."
I personally wont go smaller then .355/9mm(.357;.38;.380 their all the same except for the shell casing.)


----------



## Guzz (Dec 23, 2006)

I also agree that the 9mm is a fantastic 1st defensive handgun. I do recommend trying to get your hands on a .22LR target pistol as well if possible and your budget can handle it to allow you to get practice with proper sight picture and trigger pull without anticipating the jerk. A lot of new handgunners have this problem and a .22 is a GREAT training gun. Also .22 ammo is dirt cheap and you won't be as conservative with your ammo due to price and you will find you practice more.

Another great reason to get a .22 target pistol is that a lot of ranges have weekly leagues that shoot .22's and it will give you an opportunity to have fellowship with other shooters and possibly get some gunning tips.

Whatever you choose, Good Luck and keep us informed of your progress! :smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

fattsgalore said:


> (.357;.38;.380 their all the same except for the shell casing.)


There is a vast difference between the 357 and 380.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i've seen the bersa thunder 380's for under $200 which is still cheaper than most 22's, and alot better for defense. ammo is more than the 22 or the 9mm though. i've never owned one, but keltec also makes a $200 compact 9mm. my advise is to stretch your budget a bit and get a decent 9mm. if you go too cheap you will regret it months later when you are trying to trade it in for a better pistol / caliber. once you get past the initial expense of the 9mm pistol, you will end up saving cash on ammo in the long run. also, if you aren't looking to conceal on your person, get at least a 4" barrel.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

2400,

I meant their all 9mm in diameter. I get what your saying as a .357 is a true .357 where as a .380 is .355. But they make revolvers that shoot all .357;.38; and 9mm all in one. Pretty sure Taurus make one. You wouldn't compare .22lr to a .223(5.56) but they are the same diameter. Thats all.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BLS86 said:


> I wouldn't use my glove box as permanent storage, I just meant that when I take it with me somewhere, it would stay in my truck, not in my pants or jacket, i.e. concealment would not be a _huge_ factor in my decision, but since you mentioned it, a safe is also something i would like to invest in eventually.


Even if it's just for 5 minutes, don't trust your glove box. You know that a thief could be in there in a second. Get in the habit of locking up your gun if it's not in your control, whether that's in your house, car, boat, whatever. $30 for a car safe is not a huge investment vs. the cash you'd be out if someone stole your gun of of your glove box while you ran into a Stop & Rob to get a soda.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> Even if it's just for 5 minutes, don't trust your glove box. You know that a thief could be in there in a second. Get in the habit of locking up your gun if it's not in your control, whether that's in your house, car, boat, whatever. $30 for a car safe is not a huge investment vs. the cash you'd be out if someone stole your gun of of your glove box while you ran into a Stop & Rob to get a soda.


The loss of a possession is only half the problem. Your gun will now probably be used in committing a crime.

WM


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> Your gun will now probably be used in committing a crime.


BINGO! That is by far the scariest.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> The loss of a possession is only half the problem. Your gun will now probably be used in committing a crime.


Good point. Then you end up doing the explaining to the PD why your "stolen" gun was used in a crime and you are suddenly on the defensive.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

9mm is good if you carry it with youy 24/7. I carry a Glock 23 (.40) but will be gettting a smaller gun to carry because I am not always able to carry my G23 and it not be seen. 
Handle and shoot all you can. Take our advice to a certain point. What I like is not what the others may like but it works for me.

Caliber wars aside, I would not go under a .380 personally but that's me. Remember, Louis and Clark often used an air riffle (I believe .22) to take down large game such as Elk. Don't ask me how though. Maybe they didn't shoot 'em but shoved the rifle down their throut till the crocked.


----------

